# The new Sha'ir from Campaign & Craft!



## CampaignandCraft (Mar 20, 2020)

Introducing the new and original class from Campaign & Craft, the Sha’ir! Out now on Dungeons Masters Guild! Affordable & Professional! The Sha'ir Class 5e - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild 
A unique type of spellcaster that has been inspired by the Al-Qadim setting and the class of the same name from 3.5. This new class is able to steal *any *spell from the mind of other magic users, using their elemental familiar to infiltrate, steal or copy valuable spell knowledge. The Sha’ir is known for its affinity over the elements, their mastery of cosmic containers, their ability to mold the very fabric of fate and for their ability to create portals to the planar realms. 
This new class includes features from level one through twenty, three unique sub-classes, eight new elemental familiars, four empowered elemental forms, eighteen pieces of original art, useful tables and tips, & much more. 

Campaign & Craft is a new and upcoming group that is excited to bring it’s new original homebrew content to a wide variety of players. Recently we have received the “Best Copper Seller” reward for our Pirate class document on DM’s Guild, & we are excited for what the future may hold.

If you have any questions or concerns about our new class, feel free to contact us on DM’s Guild or Twitter: C&C (@Campaign_Craft) | Twitter
We would be delighted to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Samloyal23 (Mar 20, 2020)

The Sha'ir does not steal spells, he receives them from his gen's planar connections. Jackals steal spells.


----------



## CampaignandCraft (Mar 21, 2020)

Samloyal23 said:


> The Sha'ir does not steal spells, he receives them from his gen's planar connections. Jackals steal spells.



Hello Sam, great reply! We had decided to incorporate elements of the Jackal into our Sha’ir in an attempt to make the class more interesting & balanced. If you do not like the idea of the Sha’ir being able to steal spells, perhaps a simple reskinning is in order. If that does not fix the problem you have with the added elements of our class, then we apologize. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 21, 2020)

I thought it was the Incantatrix whole stole spells

anyway does the Art of the Deal shtick in the blurb also mean that they can negotiate with the Genie Lords to get extra spells and abilities?
be interesting to see how you’ve adapted the class beyond Al-Qadim


----------



## Boomboxcrab (Mar 21, 2020)

Tonguez said:


> I thought it was the Incantatrix whole stole spells
> 
> anyway does the Art of the Deal shtick in the blurb also mean that they can negotiate with the Genie Lords to get extra spells and abilities?
> be interesting to see how you’ve adapted the class beyond Al-Qadim




You can indeed negotiate with genie lords in order to gain boons, magic items, favor, spells etc, DM's discretion of course. The 'Cosmic Container' ability is the part of this class that allows you to trap a genie or genie lord after they have been defeated in order to bargain or 'deal' with them prior to them being released. This deal could be for a boon, safe-passage through their lordly realm, freeing other slaves, use of the wish spell (if they are a genie lord) or pretty much anything, you just need to persuade them, as although they will become trapped after their defeat, that alone might not persuade them to assist you. So you need to be persuasive as well as powerful! Any other questions feel free to shoot them my way.


----------

